
Lucene: The right tool for the slob - iamelgringo
http://technically.us/code/x/the-right-tool-for-the-slob
======
boucher
However ridiculous it might be that Apache isn't using Lucene to run their own
search (and I'm not sure it's nearly as bad as this author does), Lucene
remains a useful project that's deployed in several very high volume web
applications, and probably a whole lot more less prominent ones. It may not
always be the right tool for the job, and it is probably frequently abused,
but you can't blame the hammer if the user decides to hit his nail with a
rock.

